# Battery suggestions/upgrade.



## Litlebos (May 3, 2014)

I am getting ready to install a "race tune" and recommended equipment lightening. While trying to educate myself on how to install an efi tune I read that its recommended to have a Good battery, with a full charge. Which got me thinking I'm at a little over 5 years and 146k miles on the factory original. Not bad considering I parked the car 2 different years during the winter, because I chose to drive my old truck in the harsh weather. The battery during those two occasions also drained enough that they wouldn't start the car a month later....I believe I wrongly had a dealership order and replace my alternator thinking it wasn't charging correctly based upon the parts store battery/alternator check, stupid overly sophisticated charging system......anyway back to the point, added with those two symptoms it seems amazing that I still am using this battery given other people's experience. 

So I'm looking for some tips on a good replacement, I'm in the camp I generally prefer to buy the better/best I can get and not redo things. So far I have read somewhere in these forums of someone upgrading to I believe it was group 27 cased battery from batteries plus, but I have not brand preferences interstate, deka, optima....more cranking maps would be a plus in my mind to extend the life by not straining the battery so hard.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

You’ve done extremely well to still be running the stock battery.

When you decide to replace, stick with the stock group size. Make sure it’s AGM. 

My faves are Deka and Duracell (available at Sam’s Club).


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

The Diesel already uses the largest battery that will fit in the battery tray. Just go with a quality AGM (original is AGM, don't switch away from it) battery in that same size with the best stats you can find. Those doing a battery upgrade have been 1.4L owners who are upgrading to the battery size we get stock in the Diesel. I've been happy with the AutoCraft I picked up at Advance Auto parts about a year ago after almost 5 years on my factory battery.


----------



## Litlebos (May 3, 2014)

Thank you very much for that advice, this is the post I was basing my battery upgrade on. 
"getting-more-from-diesel-battery.172337"
In these forums, I cant post link.

I'll definitely be looking for better or the best I can get in, the OP did say minor tray modifications.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

After spending a bit of time looking at specs, I have yet to find an AGM battery in the 94R group that beats the AC Delco 94RAGM spec wise. Whether or not that means it's the best battery I can't say, but it's the one I'm buying this fall.

*Cold Cranking Amps (CCA):* 850A
*Cranking Amps (CA):*1020A
*Reserve Capacity (RC):* 140 min
*Capacity: *80 Ah


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Found another battery that is pretty equal to the ACDelco but cost almost twice as much. It's designed for heavy duty applications. X2Power Premium AGM Battery

*Cold Cranking Amps (CCA):* 840A
*Crank Amps (CA):* 1030A
*Reserve Capacity (RC):* 158 min
*Capacity:* 76 Ah


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Those are semi rated batteries. 

Even semis don't spend that kind of money. And they usually contain 4 batteries.

Every semi I've been in has had 4 anyways


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruze Battery Upgrade Options


I had this discussion with bartonmd on the FB group earlier today and he provided a few options for battery replacement upgrades over what we have from GM. As you guys may know, the 1.8/1.4T battery tray is adjustable and has plenty of room left for a bigger battery. Here are the specs for the...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> Those are semi rated batteries.
> 
> Even semis don't spend that kind of money. And they usually contain 4 batteries.
> 
> Every semi I've been in has had 4 anyways


What, the X2 ones?

If so, I guess that means the ACDelco battery is _really_ good. Specs are almost the same.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

BDCCruze said:


> What, the X2 ones?
> 
> If so, I guess that means the ACDelco battery is _really_ good. Specs are almost the same.



There's different brands that get bought. Not x2. But they're the same amperage. 

Companies will buy what they can at the cheapest price. 

Last batteries that got replaced. Roadcall drove 50 miles to me. Installed 4 brand new interstate batteries. For $600. I was 50 miles from Vegas. Parked for the night. No start in the morning.


----------

